# what do you think of this pairing



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

i was trying to breed my back orchid ct 's lets just say it didnt work out between him and his aunt hes not interested at all and she is so full of eggs tell what you think pro's and cons thanks in advance

fm ct bo aunty









black red hmpkpk my smaller giant boy juan leche


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Ibreeding pro reccesive genes that help color and fin come up con reccesive genes that cause damage are exposed.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Are you sure you loaded the right picture? The female looks very young . . . and small.

What are your goals - that will determine my comment.
You know what CT and non CT produces right? So it all depends on your goal.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love your male Betta but not the female your preference.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

When it comes to breeding your best bet is to buy a quality pair of fish from a breeder and have them both be the same tail type.
That way you know their history and have an idea of what the fry will look like.


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

my goals to fix the slight bump on my giants head the male im useing doesnt have it as bad as his brother remember the betta show contest here what was wrote about mine http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=110419 my female has 2 rays but most of her spawn had 4 rays but her topline is better than his that why i posted this thread i just dont wanna go about things the wrong way here a recent pic of the female best fm back to dad and best male ct back to my for the half giant effect not sure if this if this is a goal worth achieveing or if its even realistic









pic was taken aroun 630 pm today


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I hope you realize the bumps might not be genetic and your kings you can never enter in shows.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

It's even better if it's not genetic.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That is pretty much what I said and also the OP might not get good bettas not the best pair and not the best goals.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Honestly. I wouldnt do that pairing. Too many issues that you will end up with. I would go and find a nice quality pair.



ChoclateBetta said:


> I hope you realize the bumps might not be genetic and your kings you can never enter in shows.


and CB. you can enter Giants in a show, They dont have there own class but you can enter them


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

cool thanks for the info and hes not a king he's a giant he came from evilvog check his spawn log but good info i wanna learn the right way thanks guys im still interested in other opions 

or i could gowith with guy his parents siblings won bos
sorry for the crappy pics celly
the twin cherry red delta and super delta


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Mo said:


> Honestly. I wouldnt do that pairing. Too many issues that you will end up with. I would go and find a nice quality pair.
> 
> 
> and CB. you can enter Giants in a show, They dont have there own class but you can enter them


I was not reffering to giants I was reffering to Pet store Bettas are not show quality.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

You can show Pet Store Betta quality.. As long as it doesn't have disqualifying faults.. It's wont do well at all but there's no rule against it..

Also. I would spawn the Red HM male to a Red HM female


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Really but I doubt it will turn out well Pet store Bettas are low quality and will not turn out good Bettas.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I know.. That's why I said that they won't.. There is an "Ideal Show Betta" but I think as long as there aren't any disqualifying faults it can be shown


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The Betta in the pic looks disqualiying traits to me.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

If its a Delta as he says then yes. It will be disqualified. But I'm about 50% sure. Lemme check. Be back in a sec..... 

EDIT - actually a delta CAN be shown as long as it has a spread bigger than 165 degrees

CB what are the Disqualifying faults you see with the Red Det male?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

titolatino1970 said:


> my goals to fix the slight bump on my giants head the male im useing doesnt have it as bad as his brother remember the betta show contest here what was wrote about mine RESULTS ARE IN! (Betta Show Contest) my female has 2 rays but most of her spawn had 4 rays but her topline is better than his that why i posted this thread i just dont wanna go about things the wrong way here a recent pic of the female best fm back to dad and best male ct back to my for the half giant effect not sure if this if this is a goal worth achieveing or if its even realistic
> 
> pic was taken aroun 630 pm today


I don't see any bump on your male's head. He is slightly hunch back and has a rather spoon head (so does your two reds). This is normal for early versions of giants. But nowadays giants look like over grown PK.

Your goal/plan sounds good - breeding back to parents. But the CT may not become half giants. You need to inbreed the largest CT fry for both CT and half giant effect. Further, you may not get 180* spread and would have to breed for them later. If you can get a CT with 180* spread, that would be better.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The second picture just has an unhealthy look and he does not look 100% red to me.


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

thanks guys really apprciated as for the cts i have more fms and black devils growing out indjo thanks a bunch


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I like the fish but still would not breed them a lot o pet store bettas are 6 months to a year.


----------

